# *SALARY QUESTION* California tech people check in please



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

This being the geek forum it is this is the perfect place for me to gather some information. Ill try and make it as short as possible!

Debating a move to Hollywood California area for a huge company that has tons and money to spend. They currently have 1 IT person that ONLY does sales software. The company is looking for an IT person to keep them moving in the right direction. Im extremely overqualified for this position but looking for salary ranges for the following.

Expert desktop support
CCNA basic network support at LEAST
Cabling and physical pc/network installations
Advanced server support (AD blah blah blah)
Some travel, some grunt work, some desk work..

This is a 1 man show really. If theres anyone that does similar for a company please chime in, even if you do the same for a larger IT staff Im still open for suggestions.

I know what this range in Ohio pays but have NO clue what it pays in California. What should I ask for? What range do you get paid for these skills/jobs?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Think your forgetting cost of living there is way higher than where you are at. So basically what money you get will have to go to your increase cost to live there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Think your forgetting cost of living there is way higher than where you are at. So basically what money you get will have to go to your increase cost to live there.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Definitely why Im asking yes. My brother lives there and Ive been there many times, just looking for the marginal comparison numbers hehe. Example 40-50k midwest issssss 60-70k on the west coast??


----------



## cptr13 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a recruiter that does a lot of IT recruiting. Use a cost of living calculator to figure out what the cost of living differences are between the two towns. California is generally about twice as expensive as the majority of the country. I recently had an opening similar in San Francisco that the salary went to 85, and with the cost of living factored in it's still less then other areas







.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

biglipps66 said:


> Definitely why Im asking yes. My brother lives there and Ive been there many times, just looking for the marginal comparison numbers hehe. Example 40-50k midwest issssss 60-70k on the west coast??


ok just making sure. You'd be surprised at how many over looks that one important thing.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Direct reports Y/N?
P&L responsbilities Y/N?
Hiring authority Y/N?

If most of those are no's, I would say that this isn't a manager position and anywhere from $70-95,000 would be something depending on what my needs were for the position would be. Being it is a jack of all trades/desktop support that is my best guess


biglipps66 said:


> Think your forgetting cost of living there is way higher than where you are at. So basically what money you get will have to go to your increase cost to live there.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Honestly right off the bat the only person I would report to would be the company owner really. The spot also works WITH other teams though on store side. Hiring authority not right away no but definitely after the person hired proved as a worthy company asset. The pay range is what I expected it to be. Profit and Loss would be a DEFINITE YES but not for at least 6 months to a year.

They have no idea what they NEED they just KNOW what they have been PAYING OUT for in the past!!! They contract EVERYTHING out right now and I couldnt even beging to imagine the costs. This single position could eliminate an extreme amount of overhead and in return possibly add to the salary range down the road from money saved.

Good info GMan thanks


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Another factor for me if I was the hiring manager, is the scope and size of the network and your role within it. Are you layers 1-7? How many users and nodes (PC's/printers/unified com's/VOIP) you are responsible for. That too would be a determining factor and also information the hiring manager should be able to provide estimates. Also what is your ability to source new tools/systems etc? Are you strictly maintaining or thought to be more a one stop shop as in maintain and plan for growth etc etc.

But I think you are right, some companies don't even know what they don't know, so the right individual given the right liberties could significantly grow their role in regards to the business based on value add. Hope my babbling helps haha


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Your last statement hits it home really, its hard to describe almost! Maintain what they have now and provided time could definitely turn into a director position even. They just need direction but the start off would almost be help desk basic crap lol. The company has locations WORLD WIDE and yet NO IT people lol. They operate soley off temp help when they need it, SCARY.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Beings they operate with temp help. I would be asking about job security. You don't want to move out there and like 6mo to a year not have a job.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

That's true with any job, nothing is guaranteed


----------

